# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #21732 anman2, Λούτσα (Αρτέμιδα)

## anman

*#21732 anman2, Λούτσα (Αρτέμιδα)*


Καλησπέρα στους ασύρματους φίλους του AWMN.

Ο κόμβος anman2 (#21732) ξεκίνησε ενεργά την λειτουργία του στην περιοχής της Λούτσας, με σκοπό να βοηθήσει δυναμικότερα την δρομολόγηση του δικτύου στην περιοχή.

*Εξοπλισμός κόμβου :*

1x RB433 AH
3x Πιάτα Gibertini 80 cm
3x Feeder nvak 5 giga
2x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
1x Wistron DNMA-92 miniPCI Atheros a/b/g/n
1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz/9 dBib
Καλώδιο LMR-400
3x αντηρίδες με συρματόσχοινο 4mm 
3x εντατήρες
Ιστός μονοσωλήνιος 2.5 m, 2.0"
Μεταλλικό κουτί : IP65 28x35x16

*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter

Υποστήριξη : Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Graphs κόμβου :* 
Wireless : http://10.72.158.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm

*Σελίδα Wind :*
Internet : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21732
Wireless : http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=21732

****************************************************

*Backbones :*


*sweet2 (#11245)*
SSID: awmn-11245-21732
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11245
Δήμος Αρτέμιδος -- 4,86km --
signal -58-59 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 02/11/2014


*sv1mnf-kar (#21307)*
SSID: awmn-21307-21372
IEEE 802.11n
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21307
Μαρμάρι Ευβοίας -- 36,107km --
signal -67-68 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 14/11/2015



*Access Point :
*

SSID: *awmn-21732-AP*
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 2442


****************************************************

Ευχαριστω τους φίλους που βοήθησαν στην δρομοολόγηση του κόμβου.
Ιδιαίτερα τους senius & sweet.

Υπάρχει ενα ελευθερο if που ψάχνει για ταίρι.

Καλώς σας βρήκα κι απο εδώ !!

Φιλικά Ανδρέας.

----------


## senius

Ανδρέα καλορίζικος !!!



> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.72.94.250 sv1mnf-kar (#21307)
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.72.94.250 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
> 4 3 ms 8 ms 5 ms rspro7.dait.awmn [10.46.79.7]
> 5 3 ms 8 ms 14 ms gw-dait.sweet2.awmn [10.46.79.226]
> 6 11 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-sweet2.anman2.awmn [10.67.50.246]
> 7 22 ms 5 ms 7 ms 10.72.94.250
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------

